# Shallow sport x3



## speckledslammer151 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anybody own 1 or have road in 1 how do you like it?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate them. Horrible gas mileage, don't run or really get up that shallow at all. But do handle chop ok and are good for running out to some close rigs. But if you wanna fish shallow don't waste your money. There are much better options for the price.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, first bad comment
I have heard on them. I've talked to a couple owners and they all rave about them. They look incredible.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

BIG Boats. And they have big motors that do use more fuel. They look to be great for guide boats. If you haul a lot of folks when you are fishing the X3 will fit the bill. My 21' is plenty of boat for me and my son.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw one coming through Refugio yesterday, that is a huge sled!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

They don't get up in 8"....But they do get up shallow (10"-12"--- 14" in concrete sand) and run very shallow (6") when you compare that to how well they handle offshore. Very stable fishing the Jetties and a extremely dry ride. Worth a trip with a guide.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

They are very very nice boats. Run great and for how big they are they get up pretty shallow. Yes they use fuel but a 250-300 is gonna use more than most boats. I would love to own one I know it would be a great boat for what I do and how I fish. Give shallow sport a call I'm sure they can get you on one for a test run. Or call the sportsman great bunch of guys there.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw one up close on a trailer and they are very big. But that's all i can say other than its got the ss name and backing behind it and that is saying a lot.


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*X3*



TEXASBACKWATER said:


> They don't get up in 8"....But they do get up shallow (10"-12"--- 14" in concrete sand) and run very shallow (6") when you compare that to how well they handle offshore. Very stable fishing the Jetties and a extremely dry ride. Worth a trip with a guide.


I can back this info from TEXASBACKWATER. I have one with a 250 SHO on it. running shallow is definitely not a problem at 6". Getting up will take a good 10". It stays on plane very slow as well. I know the tide has been high but we still run all of the back lakes and short cuts (bridge cut to pringle -> pecker head -> Contee -> fith lake -> Long -> Post -> Power-> etc etc. also fish the lagoon. and cut from fish pond through mule slough to oil well cuts/big pocket/lighthouse cove.

draft is good! I havent measured it but will try to get some pics.

It eats the chop up. We tarpon fished in it last couple months.

Best boat I have been on in terms of being able to do all around fishing.

Turning is great. It wont blow out and holds water pressure.

gets on plane fast.

The extra room on the beam and the length is spacious and feels safe.

the new flush mount console is the way to go.

Lots of storage.

easy to clean.

Cons:
agree that the fuel efficiency is not good. -- its about 2-3mpg
now my wife wants to go out every day

I'm about to put TRP on it. I'll keep you all posted if the hole shot increased.

If anyone has any questions call me. James 361-648-3536. I'll shoot you straight.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice boat SkAggie34, whats your wot and cruising speeds with the 250? We saw a black and blue one in poc a few weeks back and it is a large boat for sure! Also more pics are always appreciated for us boat fanatics....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats a clean looking boat!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

*Shallow Sport X3 Tarpon Fishing*

Shallow Sport X3 Tarpon Fishing

2COOL


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just saw that! Just shows how well the boat and fishing is down here. The Tarpon fishing this year has been crazy. I had one roll into the side of the boat.. VERY COOL.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Just watched the youtube clip. Pretty cool idea to mount a platform to stand on the back of the leaning post never saw that before.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very Cool video! Nice boat too!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

SKAggie34 said:


> I know the tide has been high but we still run all of the back lakes and short cuts (bridge cut to pringle -> pecker head -> Contee -> fith lake -> Long -> Post -> Power-> etc etc. also fish the lagoon. and cut from fish pond through mule slough to oil well cuts/big pocket/lighthouse cove.


That's awesome for a boat of this size! Sweet rig you have there.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

SKAggie34 said:


> I can back this info from TEXASBACKWATER. I have one with a 250 SHO on it. running shallow is definitely not a problem at 6". Getting up will take a good 10". It stays on plane very slow as well. I know the tide has been high but we still run all of the back lakes and short cuts (bridge cut to pringle -> pecker head -> Contee -> fith lake -> Long -> Post -> Power-> etc etc. also fish the lagoon. and cut from fish pond through mule slough to oil well cuts/big pocket/lighthouse cove.
> 
> draft is good! I havent measured it but will try to get some pics.
> 
> ...


That is a very sexy sexy sled!!!!!


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*X3 pics*



FishAfrica said:


> Nice boat SkAggie34, whats your wot and cruising speeds with the 250? We saw a black and blue one in poc a few weeks back and it is a large boat for sure! Also more pics are always appreciated for us boat fanatics....


WOT with the stock prop was about 51 at about 5700-5800rpms

here are some pics.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> I hate them. Horrible gas mileage, don't run or really get up that shallow at all. But do handle chop ok and are good for running out to some close rigs. But if you wanna fish shallow don't waste your money. There are much better options for the price.


who's boat were you on?


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> who's boat were you on?


That's pretty much what I was thinking too. There are not that many X3's around yet. SK Aggie 34's rig looks to be in the $80k range the way it's rigged. I was crying when I signed the finance papers for my Bahia. I would stroke out on the spot signing papers for one of those.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

It amazes me on your different options on the X3.
Maybe Rigging one as light as possible, but still mantaining 120 gallons on the tank capacity and maybe the standard sized raised console instead of the extended longer raised console....Maybe put a seat ice chest instead on the back with a raisable backrest that swiveled so you could pull another small ice chest from under the lean post that was on allum chocks would be cool....You can move the rear ice chest to the front, giving you ample room to rig for trolling and working rigs off the back of the boat....I would still keep the walk-in console and Setup it up with a tackle case wall and bungees....Everything goes in there, tackle boxes, small icechests, jackets..... Only the Biggest and Lightest Ice chest up front of console....Non-insulate and non-liner all front hatches and just carry big game bags up front and stay light. One power Pole instead of two and only 80 pound thrust on the removable trolling motor, keeping light. I'd do the 250 SHO for the hole shot.

If I wanted a FAST tournament boat, I would put a big 2 stroke and a 15 Classic console with bucket seats and fold down tournament tower.

my 2cents


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> It amazes me on your different options on the X3.
> Maybe Rigging one as light as possible, but still mantaining 120 gallons on the tank capacity and maybe the standard sized raised console instead of the extended longer raised console....Maybe put a seat ice chest instead on the back with a raisable backrest that swiveled so you could pull another small ice chest from under the lean post that was on allum chocks would be cool....You can move the rear ice chest to the front, giving you ample room to rig for trolling and working rigs off the back of the boat....I would still keep the walk-in console and Setup it up with a tackle case wall and bungees....Everything goes in there, tackle boxes, small icechests, jackets..... Only the Biggest and Lightest Ice chest up front of console....Non-insulate and non-liner all front hatches and just carry big game bags up front and stay light. One power Pole instead of two and only 80 pound thrust on the removable trolling motor, keeping light. I'd do the 250 SHO for the hole shot.
> 
> If I wanted a FAST tournament boat, I would put a big 2 stroke and a 15 Classic console with bucket seats and fold down tournament tower.
> ...


I think everyone built to date has the riser box in some form. The standard bait well is smallish so most pick a riser to get the big 35 gallon live well. If you wanted to keep it light, they make a flush console with a 2nd live well built into the front of the console. If you look at that layout, your deck space would be huge.


----------



## Nine Mile (Nov 23, 2013)

*What's it like to trailer the Shallow Sport X3?*

Long time listener, first time caller...

About to pull the trigger on the X3. Would appreciate some input on trailering this boat. Boat will live in Corpus, but we fish the Landcut, POC, Trinity and LA on a semi regular basis. Wonder what its like to drag this boat 600 miles down the interstate? Appreciate your input, experience, advice.

Thanks


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Nine Mile said:


> Long time listener, first time caller...
> 
> About to pull the trigger on the X3. Would appreciate some input on trailering this boat. Boat will live in Corpus, but we fish the Landcut, POC, Trinity and LA on a semi regular basis. Wonder what its like to drag this boat 600 miles down the interstate? Appreciate your input, experience, advice.
> 
> Thanks


did you already order your X3? I just bought a 24 mod v and it should be here in about a week. I heard X3s ordered now wont be in til May. Then you got 2 weeks of electronics and fabrication. I saw 3 getting rigged out at the dealer. IMO they are built solid and are roomy. I also hear about everybody wanting to do 70mph plus....insane. 50 is plenty fast on the water if you arent runing 200 miles a day in a tourney


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Nine Mile said:


> Long time listener, first time caller...
> 
> About to pull the trigger on the X3. Would appreciate some input on trailering this boat. Boat will live in Corpus, but we fish the Landcut, POC, Trinity and LA on a semi regular basis. Wonder what its like to drag this boat 600 miles down the interstate? Appreciate your input, experience, advice.
> 
> Thanks


No experience with towing the X3, but I have to imagine it tows very well. I have the Shallowsport 27' Latitude (X3s big brother!), and it tows just fine, is easy to load/unload for a boat its size-no complaints from me. These boats aren't real heavy for their size, so a lot easier to tow than you would think. Tow vehicle probably makes more of a difference than anything-I use a 3/4 ton Chevy Duramax.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

These boats are awesome. Being able to head offshore on a normal 2 or 3 foot day comfortably and then go fish the shallows all in one boat is pretty neat. That front deck is HUGE and could probably fit 3 guys up there tossing lures and not be crowded. Just a cool boat all around. Gas mileage won't be great just because of sheer size, a 300 Yamaha burns around 26 gph at Wot so you can do the math on that but it's not horrible and the fuel tank size helps out a lot.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nine Mile said:


> Long time listener, first time caller...
> 
> About to pull the trigger on the X3. Would appreciate some input on trailering this boat. Boat will live in Corpus, but we fish the Landcut, POC, Trinity and LA on a semi regular basis. Wonder what its like to drag this boat 600 miles down the interstate? Appreciate your input, experience, advice.
> 
> Thanks


The X3 is a wide boat, even by Shallow Sport standards. The hull is 108" wide. On a trailer you are looking at being at least 120" wide trailering down the highway. As far as rigged weight with a trailer you are looking at #5000 max. If you are looking to rig it with a "K" or "T" top and a raised console you will have wind resistance issues during trailering. I haven't rode one yet but I have it on good authority that if you get wet on one you jumped off of it. It's that dry when running. Read the literature on the website. Shallow Sports are the stick by which all other flats boats are measured. If you are getting one merely to be the envy of the boat ramp crowd, you will be pleased. And then you will find out why when running to the flats and fishing. Dry ride. Easy to get on plane. Lots of room. Plenty of real storage. No I don't sell them. I'm a owner.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, the hull is 108" (same as the 27' Latitude). However, the way the trailer is designed, the outer hulls sit over the fender wells, so there is not much added width for the trailer-maybe a couple inches. My latitude sits the same way and I took a bunch of pics and measurements of the X3 trailer, as its trailer bunk design was different than my 27' Latitude, in case I decided to change my trailer to the newer trailer style. See pics for comparison.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Maybe the perfect boat FOR ME! I am hoping I can do it next year....


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

capfab said:


> Maybe the perfect boat FOR ME! I am hoping I can do it next year....


Yes it is the perfect boat for you, I can already see you cruising up and down the coast in that badboy!!!!!!:hairout:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

capfab said:


> Maybe the perfect boat FOR ME! I am hoping I can do it next year....


Yes, that's fantastic!!

But hold the phone, capfab, we may shoot for a group buy on a pair of these.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh I'd love to see what kind of deal y'all could get on a pair of these boats, shallow sport might even sponsor y'all if you buy 2, holding my breath to Sr what happens, go for out capfab and atx 4x4. LOR will never be the same, inshore and offshore in the same day. Can I catch a ride on the extra day we got.... I say go for it, both of you!!!!!!!      

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

grinderman said:


> Yes, the hull is 108" (same as the 27' Latitude). However, the way the trailer is designed, the outer hulls sit over the fender wells, so there is not much added width for the trailer-maybe a couple inches. My latitude sits the same way and I took a bunch of pics and measurements of the X3 trailer, as its trailer bunk design was different than my 27' Latitude, in case I decided to change my trailer to the newer trailer style. See pics for comparison.


I was figuring in the guide posts too. 2" PVC + 3-4" clearance from the hull. Texas Transportation Code sets the limit on width at 102". TX DPS guidelines for enforcement allow a tolerance of 6" to 108". The X3 was coming out when I bought my boat. I looked at it briefly. Way too much boat for me. I still like them though.


----------



## Nine Mile (Nov 23, 2013)

*About to be an owner, as well! OK, in 6 months...*

Thank you for your comments. Hope this helps anyone attempting to learn a bit more about this X3. I learned, after three weeks of research and numerous calls to dealers, owners and SS that the boat, sitting on the trailer with a T-Top or Buggy Top, will be just at 12' tall. That is a storage and trailering consideration. So I added a folding T-Top to the rigging package. The width and weight don't seem to be an issue with any/all owners.

It will take 5 months to get it from SS and that's confirmed. And like you said, a couple of weeks at the dealer to finish it out. But I looked at EVERY boat out there for the past four months--at least I think I looked at every boat out there---and the X3 is the choice. Cant wait but it will be worth it I believe.



gman1772 said:


> The X3 is a wide boat, even by Shallow Sport standards. The hull is 108" wide. On a trailer you are looking at being at least 120" wide trailering down the highway. As far as rigged weight with a trailer you are looking at #5000 max. If you are looking to rig it with a "K" or "T" top and a raised console you will have wind resistance issues during trailering. I haven't rode one yet but I have it on good authority that if you get wet on one you jumped off of it. It's that dry when running. Read the literature on the website. Shallow Sports are the stick by which all other flats boats are measured. If you are getting one merely to be the envy of the boat ramp crowd, you will be pleased. And then you will find out why when running to the flats and fishing. Dry ride. Easy to get on plane. Lots of room. Plenty of real storage. No I don't sell them. I'm a owner.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Nine Mile said:


> Thank you for your comments. Hope this helps anyone attempting to learn a bit more about this X3. I learned, after three weeks of research and numerous calls to dealers, owners and SS that the boat, sitting on the trailer with a T-Top or Buggy Top, will be just at 12' tall. That is a storage and trailering consideration. So I added a folding T-Top to the rigging package. The width and weight don't seem to be an issue with any/all owners.
> 
> It will take 5 months to get it from SS and that's confirmed. And like you said, a couple of weeks at the dealer to finish it out. But I looked at EVERY boat out there for the past four months--at least I think I looked at every boat out there---and the X3 is the choice. Cant wait but it will be worth it I believe.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Great choice!


----------



## Nine Mile (Nov 23, 2013)

*Yes, it's done*

The May delivery is confirmed. And I'm a 30 MPH guy. Not in a big hurry to do much at all. But I'm expecting a top end of 50 mph from what I've learned by owners on this board. And that's plenty fast for me and my crunchy old fishing pals.



SeaY'all said:


> did you already order your X3? I just bought a 24 mod v and it should be here in about a week. I heard X3s ordered now wont be in til May. Then you got 2 weeks of electronics and fabrication. I saw 3 getting rigged out at the dealer. IMO they are built solid and are roomy. I also hear about everybody wanting to do 70mph plus....insane. 50 is plenty fast on the water if you arent runing 200 miles a day in a tourney


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Very cool! You will be very happy with that rig.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Nine Mile said:


> Thank you for your comments. Hope this helps anyone attempting to learn a bit more about this X3. I learned, after three weeks of research and numerous calls to dealers, owners and SS that the boat, sitting on the trailer with a T-Top or Buggy Top, will be just at 12' tall. That is a storage and trailering consideration. So I added a folding T-Top to the rigging package. The width and weight don't seem to be an issue with any/all owners.
> 
> It will take 5 months to get it from SS and that's confirmed. And like you said, a couple of weeks at the dealer to finish it out. But I looked at EVERY boat out there for the past four months--at least I think I looked at every boat out there---and the X3 is the choice. Cant wait but it will be worth it I believe.


Congrats on the new rig!!!! Which size motor did you go with?? 250 SHO or 300? Ive also heard about the wait time being that long!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Nine Mile said:


> The May delivery is confirmed. And I'm a 30 MPH guy. Not in a big hurry to do much at all. But I'm expecting a top end of 50 mph from what I've learned by owners on this board. And that's plenty fast for me and my crunchy old fishing pals.


Congrats on your new ride!! Im out of town until wednesday of next week but, right after work Thursday Im picking up my new mod v. Xmas is coming early


----------



## Nine Mile (Nov 23, 2013)

That's awesome. Congrats on your new SS. Christmas is in June for this crew.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I've trailered the huge government 27' all over the country with no problems aside from a flat tire! I've pulled them with our Duramax and a Suburban. And a F250.

Congrats on the new boats guys and welcome to the family!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> I've trailered the huge government 27' all over the country with no problems aside from a flat tire! I've pulled them with our Duramax and a Suburban. And a F250.
> 
> Congrats on the new boats guys and welcome to the family!


 DON'T EVER, EVER PUT ANY ADVERTISING ON THAT BOAT OR TOW VEHICLE. At #10,001 (gvwr/actual weight/registered weight) single vehicle or combination and engaging in commerce, which includes demo on a boat and crossing a state line you will be considered to be engaging in commerce. That's a big nest of hornets you do not want to kick. USDOT, Insurance/log books etc. etc. In essence you are a interstate commercial carrier, not for hire.


----------

